# Art > Personal Art >  Photomanipulations by me

## fudgetusk

Too big to post. Here's a few links. May be scary.

https://orig00.deviantart.net/6c1e/f...sh-d5ferm5.jpg

https://orig00.deviantart.net/b846/f...sh-d5d1nr0.jpg

https://orig00.deviantart.net/bc0d/f...sh-d5d1nn6.jpg

----------


## YesNo

They are a little grotesque, but I think that was the intent. I liked the third one best.

----------


## kiz_paws

Not scary, fudge.
Interesting.

----------


## LukeHel64

Fascinating, yet slightly distrubing

----------


## fudgetusk

Thanks for looking into the abyss with me....

----------

